
Why the Web Is Useless in Developing Countries - And How to Fix It - joe6pack
http://mashable.com/2011/02/04/web-developing-world/
======
_mattb
Are Google/Groupon/Facebook acting in this space? Wouldn't it be to their
advantage to improve access to the web and bring in more users? Or is there
still no ad money to be made in developing countries?

